# Colorado Trail is the goal...



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey Everybody-
So I have some questions doing the CT. Honestly it's a ways off (summer 2022) - so these questions are premature (well some of this stuff will apply to me more immediate rides tho) but if I don't ask them I won't be able to stop thinking about them. Plan is to do a few 3 day trips summer 2021 and probably a couple more shorter trips in 2022 before the big trip in...Aug or September. I own virtually no gear. Yet. So now I'm in research mode. Here. Bikepacking.com. YouTube.

Let's jump right in.

What do you guys think about this tent?
https://sectionhiker.com/eureka-solitaire-aluminum-tent-review/
I like that it's $100 and 2 lb 11 oz. vs. a Big Agnes Copper Spur UL1 at..$300-$400? But the BA tent is 6 oz lighter. This Eureka tent looks pretty tiny - like literally a cocoon.

Thoughts?

I'm okay with spending the extra money as long as it makes sense. As I often say, I'm OK with spending money - but not wasting it.

Let's talk...bikes!
So currently I have a significantly upgraded aluminum Fatboy fat bike - including a Bluto and lightweight carbon wheelset and more. And I just bought a near perfect fit Salsa frame bag for it. I will use this bike this upcoming summer. But I don't see myself riding the full length of the CT on it.

I also have an Electra Rat Rod Cruiser - it's 3 speed so it climbs OK compared to the one speed. Not sure if the coaster brake can handle the big descents. Would make for great IG pics at least.

Ohh.. here's where I say our goal is 10-11 day ride time. So...50ish miles/day. I live in Denver and will be in good shape but I'm not like a crazy fit person. Will be 50 yrs old. So we're not racing but I think those will be big days - need to have an efficient bike and gear.

My other current steed is a Pivot Mach 5.5. I just don't see myself riding this bike either. Change my mind.

I'm thinking / debating... On one hand I'm thinking I should do a lightweight (duh) carbon hardtail 29er. Light, simple, roll fast, frame can accommodate a good frame bag.

But on the other hand I love FS bikes. More comfortable overall and stable on descents. Maybe find a good, lighter (than my 5.5), better climbing cross country bike - one that climbs well, maybe has a lockout shock (vs CTD?) and hopefully with a frame/shock design that accommodates a half decent frame bag? I ride a size large so that may help.

But, even tho I've never had a rear shock failure, ever...in what...22 years of riding FS bikes - I mean if ever there was a time that would happen - it would be on that ride, according to Mr. Murphy and his infamous Law. In the middle of BFE. Just more to go wrong overall - shock, pivot points, etc.

Anybody have first or second-hand accounts of suspension failure on the CT ride? Looks like a decent percentage of people do use a FS rig for the ride...

Then of course there's dropper posts. Such a great thing. And one more thing to go wrong. In my YouTube research I saw two cases of dropper post issues.

Assuming we go light - quality lightweight gear - how realistic is it to think we could get away with doing this ride with no Camelback or backpack? Bike bags would be Terrapin 14L seat bag, Revelate harness plus Salty roll, a tank bag, and some sort of frame bag that obviously depends on the frame. Possible another top tube bag up against seat tube - but was thinking maybe mount a water bottle there..? water bottle under downtube. maybe one of those other little snack bags in the cockpit...

So those are the questions that have been really occupying my head the last few days.

Thanks in advance for any and all insights.

CObikeman


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I would never, ever carry a tent for the CT.

I'd find a tarp that suited my needs soon, and start learning to use it every chance you get.


----------



## MoShroom (Dec 2, 2020)

Thats a great goal! I rode the CT in 2019 and it was one of the most beautiful and challenging adventures I've had. You're gonna love it!

I would look around for lighter shelter options. Tarptent makes some pretty light shelters. Or look into Bivy sacks. I understand some people need a tent. But your bike is going to be really heavy no matter what and any weight you can shed will make your experience that much more enjoyable. It can be very surprising how fast the bags fill up and how heavy the bike gets as a result.

Personally I would never ride the CTR on a hardtail. People do for sure, but there is some seriously rocky singletrack that will take its toll after consecutive long days. I think your Mach 5.5 would be perfect if you can get the weight down. You could get a light carbon wheelset for it and run lightish tires like Maxis Ardent Race (exo version), that will do a lot to make it faster. Or the FS XC bike option. I raced the CT in 5 plus days on a 140mm 27.5 Hei Hei with a 160mm fork with light carbon wheels and it was great. Next year I plan to race CTR on an SB115. I don't think you would need a remote lockout unless you are racing. Even then it's not necessary, I had one and didn't end up using it as much as I thought.

You might be able to get away without a pack if you find a bike with a huge open main triangle, like a hardtail or a FS bike like the new Kona Hei Hei, Epic Evo, Giant Anthem...but it will be really hard if you're carrying a tent. One thing to consider is the amount of hike a bike you will be doing (ALOT). With that in mind I would be careful of loading the front end of your bike with too much weight. When you're hiking you will be lifting that front end up over rocks and if its really heavy that can be rough. And bikepacking bags affect the handling of a bike, I personally prefer a lighter front end when riding technical trail as it keeps the bike nimble. So for me I chose to carry a pack to help keep the front end weight down(still had a bar bag though). That stretch between Silverton and BV/Mt Princeton is looong without resupply so you will have a lot of food to carry for sure. 

I personally love my dropper post and don't like riding trail without one. There are safer options out there such as 9point8 Fall Line. It uses a cable and air pressure instead of hydraulics, so if that post fails it's default is an automatic clamp that holds the post and all that you would have to do is lift it all the way back up and it would basically be a rigid post, worst case scenario. There are other posts on the market with a similar design as well.

So many good options for bikepacking bags now, once you choose your bike you should be able to figure out what you like and what works; feed bags, gas tank bags, under the down tube bags, dropper post bags...Each bike will be better suited for different set ups. 
Have fun! CT is SO amazing!


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

I like the Big Angus tents myself. Cant speak to your Eureka Bivy at the link. Looks small.

Rear suspension pretty much kills a good sized frame bag.

I like your early planning. I too would like to ride the CT but might be a few more years when I got most my kids out of the house. I’ll be in my early 50s by than and not feeling any younger...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

Lots of questions there. 

Being a prospective CTR rider here myself, all I can say is get some gear, and go bikepacking. See what works and what doesn't. Every trip is totally different depending on the weather, resupply, length, if you are riding for speed or for comfort, etc. I've got about a dozen trips under my belt ranging from backyard overnighters to 400 miles and I've never packed the same gear twice.

I do know when I rode Jefe's Gunny Loopy Loop (which mimics the difficulties of the CT), I was very happy to have full suspension.


And PLEASE, if you manage to ride that Electra cruiser bike on the entire CT from Denver to Durango without a major mishap, stop by my house and I'll give you a beer.


----------



## eredinger (Apr 16, 2009)

*CT and racks*

Good thread. Quick question, I ride a small frame bike and want to run a dropper post on the CT. This means I'll need to run a rear rack and small panniers in addition to my frame bag and front bag. My bike will be my Salsa Beargrease fat bike with 29x3 wheelset and front Wren shock. Do you see any issues with clearance running the small panniers as far as trail width?

Thanks!


----------



## MoShroom (Dec 2, 2020)

eredinger said:


> Good thread. Quick question, I ride a small frame bike and want to run a dropper post on the CT. This means I'll need to run a rear rack and small panniers in addition to my frame bag and front bag. My bike will be my Salsa Beargrease fat bike with 29x3 wheelset and front Wren shock. Do you see any issues with clearance running the small panniers as far as trail width?
> 
> Thanks!


I think you might be limited by the bags at times, but I'd guess it's doable. It would make me a bit nervous though. There are some sections of trail that are tight and overgrown where it could be an issue. I would also be concerned about interference with your legs during hike a bike sections (which are considerable). I don't have experience with panniers on trails, so maybe they would work. Personally I'd look into dropper post compatible seat packs, is which there are several now. I ran a terrapin on the CTR with no issues. You won't get as much space as a pannier with a dropper seat pack, but if you can add some other bags to your kit you should be able to carry what you need relatively easily.


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

mikesee said:


> I would never, ever carry a tent for the CT.
> 
> I'd find a tarp that suited my needs soon, and start learning to use it every chance you get.


Thanks Mike - your input is greatly appreciated.

COBikeman


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

MoShroom said:


> Thats a great goal! I rode the CT in 2019 and it was one of the most beautiful and challenging adventures I've had. You're gonna love it!
> 
> I would look around for lighter shelter options. Tarptent makes some pretty light shelters. Or look into Bivy sacks. I understand some people need a tent. But your bike is going to be really heavy no matter what and any weight you can shed will make your experience that much more enjoyable. It can be very surprising how fast the bags fill up and how heavy the bike gets as a result.
> 
> ...


That is awesome intel - thanks much. What I don't like about the Mach 5.5 for the ride is minimal space for a frame bag - and I just think I can find a better climbing FS bike (heck my old Mach 5.7 was a little better on climbs frankly) - a true cross country FS bike with less travel - and lower weight. I'd have to see where I could shave weight off this bike - its 12 spd XT (XTR rr der) - wheels/tires for sure...maybe a few key XTR parts? But still - the climbing efficiency and frame bag thing...

I will have to think about shelter....

Thanks guys let's keep the conversation going.

COBikeman


----------



## MoShroom (Dec 2, 2020)

CObikeman said:


> That is awesome intel - thanks much. What I don't like about the Mach 5.5 for the ride is minimal space for a frame bag - and I just think I can find a better climbing FS bike (heck my old Mach 5.7 was a little better on climbs frankly) - a true cross country FS bike with less travel - and lower weight. I'd have to see where I could shave weight off this bike - its 12 spd XT (XTR rr der) - wheels/tires for sure...maybe a few key XTR parts? But still - the climbing efficiency and frame bag thing...
> 
> I will have to think about shelter....
> 
> ...


Yeah the bag space, weight, and efficiency are limiters on the 5.5. Depending on your current wheel/tire setup, you could probably save 2lbs there alone. If you like riding XC/marathon bikes and don't mind dropping the coin, there are some really good options for sure that will tick all your boxes.

For an example my entire sleep system weighs 2lbs 4oz and it could get lighter for sure. 
Mont bell bivy-6oz
Exped airmat ul-11oz
Western mountaineering Summerlite 32f -19oz

For how lightweight it is it's actually really comfortable and I've done nights in the mid 20's and am toasty down to about 32 if I wear my clothes and down jacket. I use this setup for non-racing as well. You will get some condensation on your bag with the bivy. Tents are comfy but light bikes are fun


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Good on you for eyeballing the CT! It's such a fantastic and challenging route!

I'll echo what others have mentioned, a tent not needed unless you feel it is needed for you to be successful on a full trail completion. A high quality alpine bivy or similar works well. I 'm a fan of Outdoor Research bivies. Everyone is different, and if you fancy some good sleep...bring what is needed for you....even if that includes a tent. You do you.

As for the bike, I've ridden most/all of this CT on all kinds of bikes: 100mm XC hardtail, 120mm XC full suspension, 140/130mm trail bike, etc. I plan to head out on the trail again in 2021 and will definitely take the 140/130 trail bike. The CT is not fast (3-4 mph avg speed) and you might as well be comfy and have some fun. Take a bike that is fun to ride and can carry the gear you need.

Take a dropper post if you can. This will aid in enjoyment and descending safety.

If you are on a 1x drivetrain get a 28T chainring.

My minimum go-to tire size is 2.4. I like to run a Maxxis Ardent/Ardent Race combo .

Focus on gear that serves dual purpose. For example for fast touring of the CT, I don't carry a warm sleeping bag. I take a down jacket, down pants and a 45º sleeping bag. These 3 items make for enjoyable sleep. The down jacket and down pants can also be worn on the bike during those cold mornings and evenings.

As for water, I never carry a pack for water. 3 large water bottles is typically enough as there is typically a lot of water sources to filter on route. Everyone has different water needs....so lean towards what works for you.

I have some pictures of my go-to CT touring set up: https://www.strava.com/activities/4023330485

Enjoy the process and absorb all the knowledge others graciously put online.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Thought about a 29x3" wheel set for the fatty? I like my big agnes copper spur. At 6'4" I can sit up and it is long enough for me. The bikepacking version has short poles.


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

True that could be an option. Still a long way's off but today I'm leaning towards a XC FS bike...I have time to figure out what I'd want, find a good used one, and do all the key maintenance. After the ride sell it. Maybe. Part of the fun will be in the planning and thinking.

Just today was joking..mostly..kinda - that it would be funny to bring a scale into stores...weigh stuff that I'm thinking about buying. 

I was starting to lean towards a Fly Creek if I do a tent (probable). Maybe use the non-bikepacking poles (a few oz lighter supposedly) as I should have 2 maybe 3 places I can carry them even at 18" long...

Thanks for weighing in! Much appreciated.

COBikeman


----------



## brado (May 13, 2010)

when I did my research for my trip, the weight difference btwn a bivy and a tarp tent (I got one from Henry Shires) was really small. The difference in comfort is huge. I'd recommend carrying a pack, but keep it light. Carry the water on the bike, and bulky stuff on your back. I wouldn't want to do it on a hardtail.


----------



## MoShroom (Dec 2, 2020)

brado said:


> when I did my research for my trip, the weight difference btwn a bivy and a tarp tent (I got one from Henry Shires) was really small. The difference in comfort is huge. I'd recommend carrying a pack, but keep it light. Carry the water on the bike, and bulky stuff on your back. I wouldn't want to do it on a hardtail.


Curious how light your tarp tent is? I agree the comfort difference is big for sure, but my bivy is 6oz and is totally warm and waterproof down below freezing, and I don't know of anything even close to that weight unless you just bring a dyneema tarp with very minimal cordage. But would love to be educated if there's something else out there I'm not aware of.


----------



## brado (May 13, 2010)

That is really light, my 2 person tarptent is probably around 2 lbs, but you can get lighter ones. That must be silnylon? Don't you get condensation inside?


----------



## MoShroom (Dec 2, 2020)

brado said:


> That is really light, my 2 person tarptent is probably around 2 lbs, but you can get lighter ones. That must be silnylon? Don't you get condensation inside?


It's a 2 layer waterproof breathable nylon, Montbell drytech similar to an UL rain jacket. And yes I do get condensation most nights. But it's always just a little on the surface of my bag. Living in CO it's usually dry, so easy to leave your bag out while you eat breakfast or lunch and dries in 30mins max. Every bivy I've slept in has had that issue to some extent. It's worth the weight and space savings for me when bikepacking, not backpacking though. But totally understand it's not for others.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

KERKOVEJ said:


> if you fancy some good sleep...bring what is needed for you....even if that includes a tent. You do you.


It is worth pointing out that some folk who race routes like the CO trail bring minimal or no sleeping kit to intentionally make sleep cold and uncomfortable so they'll be motivated to sleep as little as possible. This combined with lighter load means they'll ride longer and faster, thus finishing sooner which in turn requires less sleep to get to the finish line. Fine if you're racing and that's your strategy, but that won't work well for most of us on longer timelines.

I've been in my bivy enough times in soaking overnight rain to know I wouldn't want to deal with that on a longer high elevation ride like the CO trail where storms can hit every day, and if you're unlucky it turns into an unexpected week-long storm. Check out Schillingsworth's trip for what is close to a worst case example: My Two Schillingsworth: Colorado Trail Race '17 - Wet 'n Wild Edition If it's just intermittent storms a bivy will be ok but if its your third or fourth day in a row of rain and you wake up to more rain and want to wait it out, a bivy is not where you want to be. Even in an UL 1-man tent you can sit up and move around a bit, get changed, and you can bring your bags inside so they don't get soaked. You can't do that easily in a bivy. And there can be minimal weight penalty to bring the tent. My original goretex OR bivy weights 2 lbs. My tent weights 2lbs 2oz. I think my new OR bivy is 18oz, but it gets much more condensation as it is not goretex. For a 3-day CO trail section ride with clear-ish forecast I'd bring the bivy. For the full CO trail it will be tent for sure for me.

At the end of the day a tent, bivy, or tarp are all shelters and each has their pros and cons which may weigh differently depending on the conditions you expect or actually experience and your tolerance for discomfort. For me a tent is an insurance policy. You may not need it, but if you do you'll be really glad you brought it. I've never used a tarp, but it seems like one would be similar to a tent but with less protection from the elements. Personally I'd take the extra weight. Mikesee, maybe you can elaborate on why you would bring a tarp rather than a tent.

The suggestion to do as many trips as possible to try out your setups is a good one. Hard to know what will work best for you and your local trails and conditions when you haven't been bikepacking before. Start with what you have. With the FS you may not be able to carry enough on the bike to avoid the pack, but that is something you'll figure out. Some FS designs have a pretty open rear triangle. A hardtail will get things done if need be. Remember you won't be going as fast on a loaded bike. For me, the ability to lower the saddle an inch or so makes more difference than having full suspension. I don't need a dropper to do that. These are things you have to figure out for yourself based on that your riding style and priorities are. Something to work on as you do more trips is to reduce what you bring. There is a tendency to throw a few extra things in "just in case," like clothing. You can get away with 1 set for the most part, maybe extra socks/gloves/chamois and some layers. When I did the AZT I mailed a bunch of stuff home from Flagstaff. I'd used some of it but didn't really _need_ it. Next time, I wouldn't bring those items. For the CO trail I'd add in a raincoat and maybe rainpants, that would be about it for changes to my gear.


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

great stuff EVDOG - thanks! Holy crap that account of the race by Schillingsworth was brutal!! Just wow. I appreciate your insight, too.

Here's another question: any recommendation Durango to Denver VS Denver to Durango? Curious if the trail rides better in one direction vs the other. Living in Denver, logistically Durango to Denver probably makes more sense...but if the climbs are worse in one direction....

COBikeman


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't think direction matters much. There will be sections that suck and sections that are awesome either way. Personally I think Durango is a cooler town to finish and hang out in. I have friends who've flown into Denver airport, built their bikes there and ridden/bused/trained it to the start. Schillingsworth had the opposite opinion, start in Durango and get the highest elevation riding out of the way first. There's a few thousand extra feet of descending that way but over 500+ miles that's not really a factor. Unless you have a preference due to other reasons I'd just go with whichever way the logistics are easier.


----------



## TubeSSnapper (Nov 15, 2004)

Both directions are fun and each has its own logistical problem. Starting in Denver ,as an out of town visitor, I got to go straight from the airport to the trail which was cool. And finishing with a cruise into Durango is really nice. Food , beer ice cream. But getting back from Durango was a drag and anticlimactic 
When I started in Durango it was great to leave from town and be in the high country that afternoon. The terminus in Denver was not a fun place to finish (without support).
The comments on shelters clearly reflect the types of journey people are looking for. I'm in the camp of "light is fast and fast is fun" but I also like to ride right upto the moment I want to sleep, so my camping comfort is minimal. 
I use a bivvy and plop it down on any flatish spot that is about the size of my body. Also I load up on water in the afternoon to enable dry camping. This opens up many locations and allows for spontaneity.
If I planned to ride only part of the day I'd bring more camp comfort.


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah makes sense. Logistically I'm thinking Durango to Denver because if it takes an extra day or two - harder to coordinate with the wifey to drive 7 hours for the pick up vs a quick 1 hr drive to Waterton.

Looking forward ot more input from anybody who can share

COBikeman


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Good stuff TubeSSnapper. I envision waking up with teh sun - quick food, breaks camp and ride til almost dark. set camp, eat, one tequila shot, crash  

COBikeman


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

CObikeman said:


> Good stuff TubeSSnapper. I envision waking up with teh sun - quick food, breaks camp and ride til almost dark. set camp, eat, one tequila shot, crash
> 
> COBikeman


Bourbon or Rye Whiskey for me 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Well I couldn't help myself...went ahead and bought a bike - 2021 Kona Hei Hei CR/DL. Well I shouldn't say bought, yet - I put a big chunk of money down and the bike is supposed to arrive in March. It's almost 5 lbs lighter than my Mach 5.5 and from everything I'm hearing will be more efficient and a better climber - plus it has a big triangle for a frame bag. Thanks to the CTR riders who pointed me in this direction - great call. Seems like the perfect bike for how I want to do the CT. I'll enjoy it as my primary bike this summer after Fat Bike season is over (man it's been awesome so far)...although am thinking I'll still use the fatty for bikepacking this summer, just because - then use the Hei Hei for bikepacking summer '22 and get my setup dialed in before late Aug / early Sept CT ride.

Hopefully we can keep this thread alive - other people thinking about the CT ride feel free to use this thread.

COBikeman


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

I think that Hei Hei will be a great bike for your needs. Nice choice.
I just picked up a new Process 134 CR/DL last week. Haven’t had much time to give it a true test, but on the few short rides so far, I love it!


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Thought you guys would appreciate this - I had decided on a Revelate Terrapin 14L seat bag and Nemo Tensor pad, among other things needed. The Terrapin is sold out nationwide. So I go to REI yesterday - head straight to the Garage Sale section...low and behold somebody had returned a Terrapin 14L! And a Nemo Tensor pad (tested for no leaks). Got them both for less than 50% of normal price. Jackpot.

COBikeman


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

CObikeman said:


> Thought you guys would appreciate this - I had decided on a Revelate Terrapin 14L seat bag and Nemo Tensor pad, among other things needed. The Terrapin is sold out nationwide. So I go to REI yesterday - head straight to the Garage Sale section...low and behold somebody had returned a Terrapin 14L! And a Nemo Tensor pad (tested for no leaks). Got them both for less than 50% of normal price. Jackpot.
> 
> COBikeman


Score!

The Terrapin is such a great piece. So nice to be able to just remove your sleeve o' goods and walk away from the bike with everything you need in one hand.


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

rlbruski said:


> I think that Hei Hei will be a great bike for your needs. Nice choice.
> I just picked up a new Process 134 CR/DL last week. Haven't had much time to give it a true test, but on the few short rides so far, I love it!


 Awesome - I've heard great stuff about that bike. Will you use it for bikepacking?

COBikeman


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

I'd love some input on sleeping bags/quilts. Not sure typical low temp at night on the CT in Aug/early Sept - been assuming about 30F...? 
I bought a STS Spark II (28F) bag - superlight and packable at under 18 oz with 10.5oz of 850+ fill. But it's just too tight for me - length is fine (I'm 6 ft - 185/190 now but plan to be down under 180 for the ride) - just too tight around shoulders/torso. 
I see the REI Magma 30 bag is just under 20 oz but with only 8.5 oz of 850+ fill - and looks too pack pretty small too. Much roomier - like 7 inches around shoulders. Very good reviews. 

But now I'm thinking, as a side sleeper - at home at least - maybe I should be looking at a quilt?? Pricing seems about the same. So is weight - but with more down - I guess that's the key - more down but same overall weight. Like the Therma-A-Rest Vesper 20. 19.4 oz with 12.3 oz of 900 fill. I guess I'm hesitant to sleep directly on my pad (Nemo Tensor). Then again my feet (where I get coldest I think) would be in the enclosed part of the quilt - and if I really want I could put my puffy under my torso, right??

Any insight appreciated - thanks in advance.

COBikeman


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

With a quilt you need to have a sleeping pad with appropriate insulation for the temps you'll be in since the pad will provide the warmth below you rather than a sleeping bag. Quilts supposedly have tie downs that help keep them in place over the pad but I've always been skeptical about that. I don't sleep well if I get cold when a sleeping bag isn't tight around my shoulders, and I don't see how a quilt would not have gaps. But lots of people seem to love quilts. All you can do is try one and see if you like it. A few of them like Enlightened Equipment Convert are be convertible so you can also use it as a sleeping bag at times. 

FWIW I bought a Thermarest 30F down bag last year and find it tight as well. When it's zipped up I can't pull my arms out. But the zip has an inner pull as well which means I shouldn't need to. Zip it up around my shoulders with arms inside and just try to lay still : ) 

For CO trail I'd either plan on wearing my extra layers to bed or bring a sleeping bag liner. Camping in the desert recently it was getting down into the 30s and my hip/legs were getting cold without liner or pants.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

I treated myself to a Hammock Gear Burrow top quilt. I haven't managed to use it in anger but it's a lot more room for the weight than a bag. The elastic straps hold it well on a pad and the bottom cinches in nicely. I am looking forward to getting out with it. I'm a side sleeper and tall and wide and it's a very roomy feel.


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys. Good stuff. I ended up buying a Therma-A-Rest Vesper 20 quilt - it's rated down to 20F adn weighs 19 oz - the retailer said quilts are rated for temps just like the bags so if it's rated for 20 F - it is good down to 20F (although they add 10-15 for the comfort range) you should not assume it has to be warmer because it's a quilt... I'm excited. That STS was just too cramped - this should be more comfortable, rated for 20F instead of 28F, but only weigh 2 oz more. I'll take those trade offs. If I was comparing weight against pretty much any other bag this would weigh less I think. For comparison - BA Mystic has 14 oz of 850 fill power (vs 12.5 oz of 900 fill in the Vesper) but weigh 32 oz. - about 3/4 pound more!

More questions will come! Thanks everybody.

COBikeman


----------



## Quercus agrifolia (Jan 30, 2005)

Late to the party but thought I would chime in on the pad/quilt idea because 1) I was skeptical of the concept for a long time, and 2) I also sleep on a Nemo Tensor (insulated, long/wide).

I've a Katabatic 30 degree wide quilt with about 10 nights on it now, all in the Sierra with some shoulder season which seems like it might approximate CO. In a word: awesome!! The retention system works great, and the quilt just sort of naturally wraps around the pad and keeps out drafts. Killer draft collar as well. I'm a side/rotisserie sleeper and love this system very much over traditional mummy setup. Roomy and warm.

Also no comfort issues sleeping straight on the Tensor, but you will keep the pad cleaner if you wear sleep clothes.


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

yeah I'll probably be wearing lightweight wool underwear. And some quick testing on the insulated Nemo Tensor pad felt good! The quilt feels great - love the room vs the tight bag.

Another question. All these things come in their own stuff sacks - wondering if it makes sense to use them. Why carry the weight of bags in bags? But maybe some...like the compression stuff sack for the quilt probably makes sense because it can pack down smaller. But the Big Agnes tent bag - thinking ditch that and just put the tent in my dry bag...? Unless there's a good reason to use [all?] the stuff sacks...?

COBikeman


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

CObikeman said:


> yeah I'll probably be wearing lightweight wool underwear. And some quick testing on the insulated Nemo Tensor pad felt good! The quilt feels great - love the room vs the tight bag.
> 
> Another question. All these things come in their own stuff sacks - wondering if it makes sense to use them. Why carry the weight of bags in bags? But maybe some...like the compression stuff sack for the quilt probably makes sense because it can pack down smaller. But the Big Agnes tent bag - thinking ditch that and just put the tent in my dry bag...? Unless there's a good reason to use [all?] the stuff sacks...?
> 
> COBikeman


I don't have a specific answer but your asking a great question on ditching the extra stuff sacks, depending on the item. Quilt definitely makes sense to do so IMHO. I did this on my last Scout Troop backpacking trip and saved a few ounces for sure.

I'm not a gram counter, but am an ounce cutter . If I really want to improve my biking I need to lose belly fat! The struggle is real.


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah I'll need to quit the Dr Peppers soon!

I did my first test ride today. So fun. Not fully loaded by any means but it was a good start. One climb that got a little steep. Rode with the harness, seat bag and frame bag - only had about 10-11 lbs (random stuff - tubes, towels, batteries lol) on the bike - but the good news was I could barely tell. I'm sure I'll feel 25 lbs tho! This was on the fat bike / test mule  Post ride I tested my harness packing - goal being it would be the lightest of the 3 main bags. I ditched all the stuff sacks - so I shoved the quilt in. Popped the pillow (man it's tiny) I had the pad rolled up, and rolled the tent (BA Fly Creek UL1) and rain fly around the pad and they slipped right into the salty roll with a little room to spare. Puffy maybe... I did not put the tent stakes or poles in as they are "heavier" so will put them in seat or frame bag. Unless I change my mind. ha.

As I sit here thinking - next time I'll try stuffing the quilt in it's tiny bag, lining it up next to the pad, then rolling both inside the tent and fly. Hmm that might pack it smaller....

Fun stuff.

COBikeman


----------



## MoShroom (Dec 2, 2020)

CObikeman said:


> yeah I'll probably be wearing lightweight wool underwear. And some quick testing on the insulated Nemo Tensor pad felt good! The quilt feels great - love the room vs the tight bag.
> 
> Another question. All these things come in their own stuff sacks - wondering if it makes sense to use them. Why carry the weight of bags in bags? But maybe some...like the compression stuff sack for the quilt probably makes sense because it can pack down smaller. But the Big Agnes tent bag - thinking ditch that and just put the tent in my dry bag...? Unless there's a good reason to use [all?] the stuff sacks...?
> 
> COBikeman


I've gone back and forth between using UL dry bags for the tent and sleeping bag and just stuffing them in my handlebar bag. I like the ease of just stuffing them in. But if you're tent/bivy gets wet you could get your sleeping bag wet accidentally by stuffing them in same bag.


----------



## MoShroom (Dec 2, 2020)

CObikeman said:


> Well I couldn't help myself...went ahead and bought a bike - 2021 Kona Hei Hei CR/DL. Well I shouldn't say bought, yet - I put a big chunk of money down and the bike is supposed to arrive in March. It's almost 5 lbs lighter than my Mach 5.5 and from everything I'm hearing will be more efficient and a better climber - plus it has a big triangle for a frame bag. Thanks to the CTR riders who pointed me in this direction - great call. Seems like the perfect bike for how I want to do the CT. I'll enjoy it as my primary bike this summer after Fat Bike season is over (man it's been awesome so far)...although am thinking I'll still use the fatty for bikepacking this summer, just because - then use the Hei Hei for bikepacking summer '22 and get my setup dialed in before late Aug / early Sept CT ride.
> 
> Hopefully we can keep this thread alive - other people thinking about the CT ride feel free to use this thread.
> 
> COBikeman


That's awesome!! I think you're gonna love that bike. I had the 2017 Hei Hei and it was a great bikepacking rig, but I accidentally bought a size too small. I thought I was going to get an SB115 this year, but ended up purchasing a 2021 Hei Hei also, the bike just had too much going for it in regards to bikepacking to pass up. Just finished building it up this weekend and haven't been on a proper mtb ride with it yet though. Just took it for a spin to bed the brakes in today.


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Niiiiice!!! Great looking bike - so jealous you have yours. Would love your ride impressions! Or any helpful hints...
I think one reason I'm psyched about this bike is the [relative] simplicity of the design - reminds me of my old Titus Racer-X bikes back in the day - simple strut bike.

COBikeman


----------



## MoShroom (Dec 2, 2020)

CObikeman said:


> Niiiiice!!! Great looking bike - so jealous you have yours. Would love your ride impressions! Or any helpful hints...
> I think one reason I'm psyched about this bike is the [relative] simplicity of the design - reminds me of my old Titus Racer-X bikes back in the day - simple strut bike.
> 
> COBikeman


My time on the bike has been pretty limited and I'm recovering from a broken knee so just took it on a real mellow first trail ride today. I think this bike is perfectly nestled in that sweet spot between trail and XC that everyone is calling downcountry right now. But it's geo is progressive XC and perfect for carving, playful, but still confident riding. It's got a really nice balance of efficiency and forgiveness which is great for bikepacking IMO. One thing Kona does well I think is geo and this bike is no different. It's balanced and all the numbers add up to a really cohesive, intuitive feeling ride. I agree I think the simple design is good for lower maintenance and reliability. I will know more as I start to push the bike harder, railing corners and finding it's limit in the chunk. When do you get yours?


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Broken knee?? That doesn't sound fun. At. All. Man hearing you talk about the ride is going to make this time pass so much slower - psyched to ride this thing. Best guess is late March...luckily I wouldn't ride it much between now and then anyway...

COBikeman


----------



## Low Tech (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## MoShroom (Dec 2, 2020)

CObikeman said:


> Broken knee?? That doesn't sound fun. At. All. Man hearing you talk about the ride is going to make this time pass so much slower - psyched to ride this thing. Best guess is late March...luckily I wouldn't ride it much between now and then anyway...
> 
> COBikeman


Yeah, not fun. Broke it in a Boulder garden I was sessioning, wasn't wearing knee pads. Been 3mos exactly, the recovery is no joke, but feel really good getting back on the bike thus far. You're not missing much without the Hei Hei right now with this crazy cold we're getting.


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Ooof. Hope you're good to go for spring/summer - sounds like you should be. Were you at Hall? yeah I've been doing some test rides on the fat bike test mule - feeling what it's like to climb with some load - handlebar bag, frame bag and seat bag - filled with random weight stuff. Been going to Green Mountain - mostly boring but can climb it 2-3 times in short order. I didn't know what to expect but will say the bike felt better than I expected - not at full load yet but getting there. 

Random Notes. 
Frame protection. Before doing any real research I used packing tape. yeah....now I know better. Removed most of it (lol) and got some ISC Racer Tape - Waaayyyy better. 
My tent (Fly Creek HV UL1), pad (Nemo Tensor insulated), quilt (Vesper 20) and pillow all easily fit in the handlebar bag (Revelate Harness plus Salty Roll (15L I think ). Could prolly fit a Puffy, too. Thinking I'll put the stakes and poles in the frame bag for weight distribution - that said they are pretty darn light tho....

Starting to think about tank, jerry can and feed bags. Any BTDT advice appreciated. leaning towards Revelate Jerry and Mag tank.

Oh and I'm assuming I'll need a custom bag if I really want to be efficient with frame space on the Hei Hei - any advice there also appreciated - in terms of features to have included, or makers, anything. Although the shape sure is similar to Salsa Spearfish....

COBikeman


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

As I posted in a different thread (Did my first bikepacking adventure)...about my first trip. Very excited and confident in gear choices and everything so far. That trip had no water - unlike the CT.

So I've been thinking about water.

I have two Revelate Feedbags to carry a 1L bottle each.

I do have a Sawyer Squeeze (the normal one I believe - not micro or even mini). I had been intending to do everything I could to not wear a backpack or camelback. But somebody said a Camelback with an inline filter is super easy/convenient - just dunk the bladder and off you go. Makes sense. But then you gotta wear a Camelback. Would clean up the cockpit, lighten the front end of the bike - not sure if that matters. 

I guess one could use a bladder in the frame bag with an inline filter instead of a Camelback, right?

The other thing I like is the UV stick - especially for when you take water from a clear moving mountain stream.

I hear the tabs make the water taste funky - I'd like to enjoy the fresh mountain water when possible. So I'm not planning to use them (although may bring a few for emergency).

So yeah would love to hear peoples thoughts on carrying/cleaning water on the CT - thanks!

COBikeman


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Adding weight up high is a bad idea.

Adding weight to the handlebars (feedbags mounted off stem?) or fork is a bad idea for real singletrack. Avoid it if you can.

I like the Katadyn BeFree for dipping on the fly, and AquaMira for treating a big bunch at camp.


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks Mike. 
Do you just drink out of the Katydyn (if so where do you keep it? (wondering since it's a soft bladder)), or filter the water into a bike water bottle? 

Thoughts on a bladder (2L?) in the frame bag with an inline filter/longer hose?

Much appreciated-

COBikeman


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

UV only works well when combined with filtration. Also, batteries less reliable than a filter, so you'd have to carry a filter anyway.
I only use a Sawyer in the squeeze mode so I can't comment on using it as an in line filter, but I have looked at a bladder in a frame bag as an option for additional water.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

I've never considered an inline sawyer filter a serious option. It creates too many spots where a hose could pop off IMO, and considering how hard you have to squeeze to filter sometimes it seems like you might have to suck on the hose pretty hard to pull water through? Interested to hear if anyone has actually tried this.

I've never minded stopping to filter water when bikepacking. It's usually a good chance to cool off and rest for a few mins. That said having a filter with good flow rate helps a lot, which is why I switched to Katadyn Bfree. You'd still have to stop to pull out and refill a bladder even with an inline filter. Taking a couple extra mins to filter the water at that point shouldn't be a big deal. 
The Bfree isn't the best option to drink directly from on the go due to the soft body but it works well to carry an extra liter capacity. 

You mentioned UV stick also. I used a SteriPen for a couple years and didn't like it much. The sensor had to be perfectly dry or it wouldn't work properly. Not sure what was up with that since you stick it in water during operation. But it was annoying as it was hard to get the stick dry between filtering multiple bottles. I also didn't like having to rely on batteries. Not much warning when they are going dead so then you're carrying spares. And finally even with clear mountain streams you will get floaties in your bottle unless you pre-filter. If the water is cloudy, even more thorough pre-filtering is required to remove sediment or you're out of luck. Same issue with tablets.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

TooTallUK said:


> UV only works well when combined with filtration. Also, batteries less reliable than a filter, so you'd have to carry a filter anyway.


If the water contains sediment, yes, it needs to be pre-filtered. (With a coarse filter like the Steripen pre-filter.) If the water is clear it doesn't need to be filtered for a Steripen to work.

Less reliable? LOL! I've thrown filters in the garbage mid-trip and in early life at home after struggling to clean them to a state of operability. Two pump filters, a Sawyer mini. My Steripen kicked ass for my wife and I for 60+ days on the Divide on one set of batteries. Then I used it more and finally replaced the batteries preemptively. AZT, CT, Lake Trail, day rides...I've used my one and only Steripen _a lot_. YMMV, but I'll never buy or pack another filter because the Steripen system is vastly superior IME. I'll use a pre-filter and AquaMira tabs before buying another filter.

If the Steripen is packed it too tightly there's a chance its button could be inadvertently activated. I believe this might be the cause of a couple of people reporting short battery life. The battery life of mine has been excellent if not fukking amazing.

PS: Yo @evdog  I'll definitely take your advice on tracking navigation!


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

I like Aquamira liquid, even though it is chlorine, it doesn't have a strong taste. Water Treatment & Purification Drops (1 oz) Chlorine Dioxide | Aquamira

I like using treatment first if the water is running (creek) clear, but I'm more racer-minded and trying to save time. Throw it on my back and let the bladder slosh around the chemicals and in 30mins start drinking away.

I do also carry a backup filter for the nasty water, or if I'm taking a longer stop. But I find repetitive uses of the filter annoying and makes my hands cramp. 

I'm a small person and thus a small bike so I'm stuck carrying some kind of Osprey pack. For the most part the weight isn't too much of an issue for me. I did try a fanny pack on the Smoke n Fire loop, but the first day was 95 plus degrees and the fanny pack created so much sweat which ran from my lower back down into my shorts/chamois. It caused the worst case of saddle chafe/sores that I nearly didn't finish the route, and couldn't sit down properly for weeks afterwards. Just a side note.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thought the OP might like this.


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

yep seen it - thanks! its a good one. As I don't have network tv anymore - I spend way too much time watching YT at night. There are some great CT vids (some are a series) on there.

COBikeman


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

It came in! So psyched. Feel really lucky that it actually arrived. The paint job is awesome - love the sparkles. Not a fan of the black drivetrain - would prefer normal metal finish but what can ya do. And it's light - scaled showed 26.3 with pedals. Got in a quick shakedown ride yesterday - this bike rips. Should truly be the perfect platform for the CT ride.









COBikeman


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

Look at all that frame space!! Jealous of that! I did just get a custom frame bag for my Fuel EX, it has room for either a 2L collapsible bladder or tools/food. It is nice having lots of stash options!!


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah baby. That was definitely a factor in getting this bike - really glad it was suggested to me on this thread - (thanks again). I ordered a Rogue Panda custom bag for it about a month ago. Straps for the top tube but bolt down low to the two bottle cage locations. Should be very clean. They said timing was 8-10 weeks. Where did you get your bag from? New trip planned? I'm hoping to get something scheduled for May.

COBikeman


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

CObikeman said:


> Yeah baby. That was definitely a factor in getting this bike - really glad it was suggested to me on this thread - (thanks again). I ordered a Rogue Panda custom bag for it about a month ago. Straps for the top tube but bolt down low to the two bottle cage locations. Should be very clean. They said timing was 8-10 weeks. Where did you get your bag from? New trip planned? I'm hoping to get something scheduled for May.
> 
> COBikeman


Yes mine is the same style, I got it from our local bag maker extraordinaire Bedrock Bags in Durango. They were really quick, like 3 weeks? Just in time for me to take it out on a 220 mile, 3 day/2 night desert ride. Basically a huge loop linking all the trail systems in St. George. It was a solid setup, and I was really happy with it. I'll try to post a link of a pic from the ride, see if it works. 








New item by eliz1580







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh nice - cool pic, too

COBikeman


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

prj71 said:


> Thought the OP might like this.


That's a gorgeous and inspiring movie and ride; on my long term bucket list now.

Newb questions: when people are talking about riding or racing the CT here, are they mostly talking about doing sections with supported breaks (either in town, race support staff, or even car support like he did)? Is it practical to do an unsupported thru ride, where you'd carry all your own food and filter water?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

b rock said:


> That's a gorgeous and inspiring movie and ride; on my long term bucket list now.
> 
> Newb questions: when people are talking about riding or racing the CT here, are they mostly talking about doing sections with supported breaks (either in town, race support staff, or even car support like he did)? Is it practical to do an unsupported thru ride, where you'd carry all your own food and filter water?


Most of the time when I hear of someone riding the CT, I assume it is an unsupported thru ride. The Colorado Trail Race is an unsupported thru ride that is an individual time trial.





Colorado Trail Race


500 mile, Self-supported Mountain Bike Race on the Colorado Trail



www.climbingdreams.net


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> Most of the time when I hear of someone riding the CT, I assume it is an unsupported thru ride. The Colorado Trail Race is an unsupported thru ride that is an individual time trial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool yeah, my terminology is probably not correct. I see that in the CTR, competitors are (or were) allowed to go shopping in town. I guess my question is just, how many calories can you expect to load your bike up with at a time in general, although that would be a more relevant question for other trails where stopping in town wasn't possible, so perhaps that is a whole other thread.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

b rock said:


> Newb questions: when people are talking about riding or racing the CT here, are they mostly talking about doing sections with supported breaks (either in town, race support staff, or even car support like he did)? Is it practical to do an unsupported thru ride, where you'd carry all your own food and filter water?


People who race the CT would be doing the whole route unsupported. CTR follows a defined route with simple rules which includes riding unsupported. Unsupported just means doing the entire route yourself without pre-arranged assistance/resources not available to other racers. You can eat at a restaurant, resupply in stores or stay in a motel etc, because those resources are available to everyone. But you can't stage your own food/water drops, have a friend meet you with supplies, sleep in a friend's camper along the way or ride with someone and share gear because those things are not available to other racers. Riding unsupported provides a level playing field.

If you're just riding the trail you can do it any way you want - in sections, with support, with friends, or do the whole route unsupported. Lots of people who don't care about time or racing still do it unsupported because of the flexibility it allows. Stop or ride whenever you want and and no need to rely on anyone else. A support vehicle or other pre-arranged support takes effort to set up and can cost you flexibility. If you've planned to meet somewhere end of day you may be committed to making it there even if you want to stop earlier. That can be a big deal if weather turns bad, you're not feeling well or if the segment takes longer than expected and you don't have service to get in touch. There's no right or wrong way but I think self-supported is the easiest and most self-satisfying way to ride the CT for a lot of people.

It's very practical to do the CT self-supported. Water is generally abundant so most days you don't need to carry lots. Food re-supply is pretty easy on the east half of the route. I think the section from Buena Vista to Silverton is the longest without a store. How many days food you need to carry depends on how long that distance will take you, maybe 3-6 days for most people. Carrying food for 4-6 is getting to be a lot but can be done. You have to do your research on where water, food resupply and other resources are to plan where and when to fill up. Lots of info and trip reports out there.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

evdog said:


> People who race the CT would be doing the whole route unsupported. CTR follows a defined route with simple rules which includes riding unsupported. Unsupported just means doing the entire route yourself without pre-arranged assistance/resources not available to other racers. You can eat at a restaurant, resupply in stores or stay in a motel etc, because those resources are available to everyone. But you can't stage your own food/water drops, have a friend meet you with supplies, sleep in a friend's camper along the way or ride with someone and share gear because those things are not available to other racers. Riding unsupported provides a level playing field.
> 
> If you're just riding the trail you can do it any way you want - in sections, with support, with friends, or do the whole route unsupported. Lots of people who don't care about time or racing still do it unsupported because of the flexibility it allows. Stop or ride whenever you and and no need to rely on anyone else. A support vehicle or other pre-arranged support takes effort to set up and can cost you flexibility. If you've planned to meet somewhere end of day you may be committed to making it there even if you want to stop earlier. That can be a big deal if weather turns bad, you're not feeling well or if the segment takes longer than expected and you don't have service to get in touch. There's no right or wrong way but I think self-supported is the easiest and most self-satisfying way to ride the CT for a lot of people.
> 
> It's very practical to do the CT self-supported. Water is generally abundant so most days you don't need to carry lots. Food re-supply is pretty easy on the east half of the route. I think the section from Buena Vista to Silverton is the longest without a store. How many days food you need to carry depends on how long that distance will take you, maybe 3-6 days for most people. Carrying food for 4-6 is getting to be a lot but can be done. You have to do your research on where water, food resupply and other resources are to plan where and when to fill up. Lots of info and trip reports out there.


Thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## phazedalx (Jun 22, 2007)

Gonna piggyback this thread as im doing the ct also in july. Some great info in here but was wondering about tire choice.

Im going to be on my 170mm hardtail that is fully enduro'd out with cushcore and dh tires. Obviously im changing all that as i can save many pounds by putting some ardents or similar tire on. 

What do people recommend for tires? 
Bring tubes?
Run lighter inserts?


I live in CO and have ridden a bunch of the ct and see a lot of opportunity for flats...

And for gearing is. 28t with and 11 speed good enough or should i look for a wider range cassette?

Thanks!


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

My intent is to probably run 29 x 2.35 - something like a Rekon Race that is on lighter side and rolls well. I'll be on a FS bike. No cushcore or anything. will bring a tube, maybe 2. Not sure what range your cassette is - mine's a 10-52 and debating 28 vs 30 chainring. Will probably go for lowest gearing I can unless I get sold on why that wouldn't be a good idea....

COBikeman


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

CObikeman said:


> 28 vs 30 chainring. Will probably go for lowest gearing I can unless I get sold on why that wouldn't be a good idea....


Smart. Unless you're riding short days and recovering in hotels/condo's along the way, or you're Superman, you will be much happier with lower gearing. You will very, very rarely use the high gears. And you'll still walk a bunch.


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

mikesee said:


> Smart. Unless you're riding short days and recovering in hotels/condo's along the way, or you're Superman, you will be much happier with lower gearing. You will very, very rarely use the high gears. And you'll still walk a bunch.


Yeah thanks Mike - that's what I was figuring. Ride 10 hours/day (???). I don't recall any Ritz Carltons along the trail, sadly  Although a dip at Mt Princeton should be in the cards!

COBikeman


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

Ok, I've gone down the rabbit hole of planning. I'll be starting my ITT on 7/10/21. The unofficial women's record for Durango-Denver is 5 days, 15 hours, 34 minutes (unofficial because she rode the whole thing with her husband). It is the time I am aiming for/to beat. I'm hoping to ride 18-20 hours a day, take quick power naps and keep moving. Avoid afternoon thunderstorms when possible. It sounds so easy on paper, right??? 😆 😆 

Speaking of rain, I got out on Memorial Day for the perfect bad weather gear test day. I drove up to Silverton and started riding in 45 degree temps, right as a hail-then lightning-then ice rain-then snow storm rolled through and gave me a beating. I turned around at 11,000 ft when the snow started to stick and turned the road to mud slush. I had on all the layers I intend to bring on the CT (wool long sleeve, puff jacket, rain jacket, rain pants, wool socks). The rain pants were baggy and I needed to use hair ties on the ankles, and water sprayed up my socks and into my lower legs. But my butt stayed dry/warm which is good. I was really disappointed in my OR Helium jacket. It's a great jacket, lightweight and very packable, but once it got saturated in the steady rain, the sleeves stuck to my arms and I got pretty wet there and also along the zipper seam. Luckily it was Memorial day and the sales were going on, so I picked up an Arcteryx Norvan Gore-tex jacket on sale (phew! $275 retail!) and hopefully we will get some more weather to test that one out.


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Awesome - would love to hear more about your planning, gear, hacks, etc. 

COBikeman


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

CObikeman said:


> Awesome - would love to hear more about your planning, gear, hacks, etc.
> 
> COBikeman


Working on it! Here's what I'm planning on so far, with some room for tweaks.

Bike: Trek Fuel EX (120mm front/rear), SRAM Eagle- changing out front chainring to a 28. Maxxis Ardent Race 29x2.4 front/rear.

Bags: A bit of a mishmash. Mostly Bedrock bags (handlebar bag, and custom frame bag). Revelate Vole on the saddle as I get a little more tire clearance than my larger Bedrock saddle bag. Considering adding a downtube bag for all my tools. I'll also carry an Osprey pack, I don't like the weight on my back, but I drink more from a straw that is handy, and depending on where I am, I don't have to fill it all the way with water.

Sleep kit: Pretty minimal. Big Agnes Pluton UL 40 degree sleeping bag, OR Helium Bivy, no pad

Water: 2.5 bladder in Osprey, extra bottle on bike, purification tablets, Katadyn BeFree and 1L collapsible bladder for filter, or to carry extra water if needed

Extra Stuff: Rain Jacket (just got an Arcteryx Novan, haven't tried it yet, but my OR Helium failed me in a storm last week so it is out), Marmot rain pants, extra wool socks, light longsleeve base layer, heavier wool midlayer, puff jacket, knee warmers, warm tights for sleeping. Small toiletry kit with sunscreen, chamois cream, magic butt-healing cream, toothbrush/paste, few first aid stuff.

Electronics: Navigate with Garmin Edge 530, 2 helmet-mounted lights, phone. 3-4 Goal Zero lipstick rechargers and cords. Wall plug to recharge the rechargers when I'm in a town.

Tool kit: Working on this, I feel like I have way too much. But I've seen people with disastrous mechanicals. So multitool, tire plugs/bacon/tire boots/extra sealant/pump/CO2, plus large needle/thread, super glue, extra brake pads, derailleur hangar, 2 tubes (regular and Tubolito), leatherman with pliers, spare cleats/bolts.

Food: A LOT. Everything!! My go-to for big calories are frozen burritos, let them thaw as you go. Also I really love those nasty gas station mini donuts that are like 1,000 calories per package, so sugary!! Debating about some kind of caffeine pills, since I am addicted to morning coffee buzz but don't want to make my own coffee out on the trail. Also that might help me in those long nights when the sleep monster is after me. Maybe some special Colorado gummies too. 

I think that is basically it!! Light as possible, but still have enough to get me out of any oh sh!t situations (I hope!!)

If you see any obvious thing I'm forgetting, let me know!!


----------



## phazedalx (Jun 22, 2007)

Well im starting late next week. Denver -> Durango. Will probably see some of you out there!


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

phazedalx said:


> Well im starting late next week. Denver -> Durango. Will probably see some of you out there!


I'm guessing we will cross paths out there. Are you registered on Trackleaders?

We have been getting hammered with rain/storms in the San Juans, yesterday Silverton never got above 60 degrees. Hoping the pattern breaks for a little bit for you, but at least there will be plenty of water. Ride smart and enjoy the journey!


----------



## phazedalx (Jun 22, 2007)

3blackbikes said:


> I'm guessing we will cross paths out there. Are you registered on Trackleaders?
> 
> We have been getting hammered with rain/storms in the San Juans, yesterday Silverton never got above 60 degrees. Hoping the pattern breaks for a little bit for you, but at least there will be plenty of water. Ride smart and enjoy the journey!


no we're not racing. I should probably get some kind of tracker though. What are you using?


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

phazedalx said:


> no we're not racing. I should probably get some kind of tracker though. What are you using?


I have a Spot Gen 3. I registered for an ITT on the Colorado Trail Trackleaders page as I'm wanting an official time.

Since I live in Durango and can ride the trail whenever I feel like (as long as my boss is ok with it), I didn't think it would be fair to take a spot for the Grand Depart away from someone from out of town/state/country that's really jonesing to ride. So I'm "racing" but alone.


----------



## phazedalx (Jun 22, 2007)

3blackbikes said:


> I have a Spot Gen 3. I registered for an ITT on the Colorado Trail Trackleaders page as I'm wanting an official time.
> 
> Since I live in Durango and can ride the trail whenever I feel like (as long as my boss is ok with it), I didn't think it would be fair to take a spot for the Grand Depart away from someone from out of town/state/country that's really jonesing to ride. So I'm "racing" but alone.


Ah that makes more sense. Spot is having a sale for the 4th so I picked up a gen4.

I also saw on fb that moto's cleared the snow off Monarch pass which makes me wonder about snow on the rest of the route 

Was gonna bring a super lightweight rain shell but may bring a slightly bigger one and get some pants with all the rain this season (it been so wet in Denver).

18-20 hours a day is nuts!!! Good luck with your attempt! You will prolly pass us while we're asleep but if we see you we'll cheer you on haha.


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

Not much snow to speak of this year. The hot weeks in early June took care of that. I rode over Rolling Pass last weekend, it's the big pass after Molas at about 12, 500ft, there were a few isolated snow drifts to walk through but not bothersome. The rain could leave things muddy and cold, hoping for a dry spell!! 

They also just had a big trail run race last weekend, and ran over the Coney summit section, if there was any lingering snow up there, about 100 runners just forged a path through it so it should be fine.


----------



## phazedalx (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok nice, hoping for no slop haha

Any thoughts on my clearance here?









I'm running one of those wolf tooth spacers and think I can space it out even more... Its raining now though and cant fully test.
My other option is to jury rig a rack onto the back with one of those wolf tooth rack attach seat post collars and strapping a stuff sack to it which might be better weight wise I dunno.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

That's similar clearance to what I have on my hardtail. If that's with dropper post lowered in the pic, you should be ok. You might get the odd bit of tire rub. If that happens, just lower it a little bit less and keep the bag straps cinched up. 

As for tires, I run Minions normally. About to put on a new DHF and maybe an Aggressor on the rear. They aren't light tires but they seem to hold up well. No cushcore or inserts, those seem like a pain to deal with and add weight. I just run tires that are a little more beefy. I'll be going slow regardless. Definitely bring a tube or two. I also bring a tire repair kit so I can sew up a slashed tire if need be. Lots of remote country and few bike shops on the west end of the route.


----------



## phazedalx (Jun 22, 2007)

Leave Friday morning. See some of you out there maybe and good luck to the ones I don't see!


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice!! Looks awesome. Enjoy the ride

COBikeman


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

That should be easy to spot! Im starting Saturday afternoon. Will be on a transition spur with a rear rack. Have fun out there!


----------



## rippling over canyons (Jun 11, 2004)

Nice job evdog! It looks like you finished in just over 11 days, even though your tracker is still active about 200 from the end of the trail? It looks like you had favorable weather for most of the ITT.
3blackbikes, I hope everything is OK with you? I noticed you got off route after Kenosha Pass, then scratched. You made it to Kenosha in 4 1/2 days. That is impressive!


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

rippling over canyons said:


> Nice job evdog! It looks like you finished in just over 11 days, even though your tracker is still active about 200 from the end of the trail? It looks like you had favorable weather for most of the ITT.
> 3blackbikes, I hope everything is OK with you? I noticed you got off route after Kenosha Pass, then scratched. You made it to Kenosha in 4 1/2 days. That is impressive!


Thanks!! Yeah, hoping to connect with evdog sometime later today. I think he likely got hit by some rogue storms in the San Juans, we both got some serious heavy rain/flash flooding in the middle (evdog around Leadville, me around Fooses and all the way into Buena Vista).

You are correct, I was making good time. I was on my 8th day (that's with taking nearly a full day in a luxurious motel room waiting out the monsoon rains in BV) when I crashed super hard about 25 miles from Waterton Canyon. Long story short, I made it to the fire station, ambulance ride, 11 stitches in the arm and a separated AC joint. I made a fun post about it with the gory photo in the Rider Down forum: A good gory one for ya | Mountain Bike Reviews Forum (mtbr.com)

It was a super bummer way to end the ride. I fought that trail with everything I had every day. I rode from 4 am to around 10 or 11 pm at night. There was tons of slow hiking. I had nosebleeds every day that required me to lie down with my head up for 15-30 minutes. My feet went totally numb by day 2. I ran out of food before BV. Water was scarce in places, too much in others. I slept in an outhouse. I saw a ghost on Sargents (doesn't everyone?). I ate a cheeseburger bigger than my head and watched Cast Away in BV and felt very close to how Tom Hanks felt on that island. I broke my rear derailleur and got a free one in Frisco from a nice shop mechanic. I met tons of really interesting thru hikers. I saw a moose, fox, rabbits, deer, sheep, 100 million mosquitoes, some amazing sunsets, wildflowers, big mountains, and rocks, rocks, and more rocks.

It's a ride I'll never forget.

Good luck to anyone who chooses to take on this adventure. It's one for the bucket. xoxo


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

rippling over canyons said:


> Nice job evdog! It looks like you finished in just over 11 days, even though your tracker is still active about 200 from the end of the trail? It looks like you had favorable weather for most of the ITT.


Thanks Rodney! I emailed Scott at trackleaders who manually set my status to finished. Not sure why it didn't do so on its own, I waited at the trailhead for 20min or so for the tracker to register that location. Actual finish time was just under 11 days... 10d 23 hr: 42. Far slower than a lot of racers but for such a hard route and not being a racer myself I'm stoked about that time. Lots of difficult climbing and HAB, but such a beautiful route. Flowers were out of control almost everywhere. Got nailed by pretty violent thunder storms up high the last two days to make things interesting. Still trying to dry out and clean up!

Pic from between Taylor Lake and Kennebec for now, about to get soaked in 3,2,1.... :


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Great job evdog and 3blackbikes - sounds like a tough ride/race - as always I guess! I hope all injuries are healing.
I'm not going to lie - the HAB sounds absolutely miserable...

COBikeman


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

CObikeman said:


> Great job evdog and 3blackbikes - sounds like a tough ride/race - as always I guess! I hope all injuries are healing.
> I'm not going to lie - the HAB sounds absolutely miserable...
> 
> COBikeman


Good part about all the HAB, no saddle sores!! The bad part about all the HAB, I still can't feel my feet.


----------



## Salubrious (Dec 21, 2015)

Taylor Lake is warm! I think its fed by warm or hot springs right near the base of Indian Trail Ridge.


3blackbikes said:


> Good part about all the HAB, no saddle sores!! The bad part about all the HAB, I still can't feel my feet.


I wore Tevas. I didn't have any numbness from the ride at all. People ask me if my feet get cold but as you know the real issue is how wet your feet get. Sandals really seem to help with that.


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Salubrious said:


> Taylor Lake is warm! I think its fed by warm or hot springs right near the base of Indian Trail Ridge.
> 
> I wore Tevas. I didn't have any numbness from the ride at all. People ask me if my feet get cold but as you know the real issue is how wet your feet get. Sandals really seem to help with that.


I've always been a clipless rider - even bought some Specialized Recon 2.0 shoes with HAB in mind...but now contemplating running flats with hiking shoes...hmmm???

COBikeman


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

I used trail runners with flat pedals for both the CO Trail and AZ Trail. And all my riding for the last 3 yrs or so. Before trail runners it was 5.10s, so I'm not new to flats. 

Hiking shoes definitely help with all the hike a bike and you'll definitely do a lot of it. That said, there is also a lot of pedaling, and some people much prefer clipless for that. 

If you think you might want to try flats, do it now and give yourself lots of time to get used to it. While flats seem like the more beginner or more basic option there is a long learning curve to get really comfortable riding them. Similarly, I'd do plenty of rides with lots of hike a bike regardless of which shoe/pedal combo you go with, so you can get used to that and the exertion level you'll experience. 

Ultimately you need to ride with whichever works best for you. Lots of people use clipless and get by just fine. If the Recon shoes work well, go with them.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Anything SPD to sandals seems like the right shoe choice. 😎

Not to be overlooked is the joy of not looking like an alien clacking around the country store or waiting for your food order.

I’ve used Scarpa Crux and Five Ten Guide a bunch, along with other flat FT bike shoes. Approach shoes win for me. When the ride is over they get used for other things. The Crux, I could not get them to deconstruct like Five Ten eventually will. Two pairs. Indestructible shoe. A flat, sticky sole feels confident bouncing down Ten Mile Ridge, etc. FWIW; YMMV.


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

I used to sport clip less but have since converted to flats, Crankbrothers Stamp 7. I’m happier using regular footwear and sandals on and off the bike.


----------



## Salubrious (Dec 21, 2015)

evdog said:


> Hiking shoes definitely help with all the hike a bike and you'll definitely do a lot of it. That said, there is also a lot of pedaling, and some people much prefer clipless for that.


My issue with the Colorado trail is there are plenty of places where you might get stopped pretty fast. One way this can occur is the trail is deep in places and you can have a pedal strike. There are places like this where the trail is traversing some rather steep mountain sides with drops of 1000 to 2000 feet. They get your attention! I don't like the idea of getting suddenly stopped and taking just a bit too long to get my foot out of the pedal- there are spots that if you fall over you might not stop the falling part for quite some time. Its all a matter of personal comfort!

I switched to Pedaling Innovations Catalyst pedals, and now I can climb as efficiently with flats as I could before with SPDs.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Salubrious said:


> I switched to Pedaling Innovations Catalyst pedals, and now I can climb as efficiently with flats as I could before with SPDs.


Wild, never heard of 'em. I don't know if the weight weenie in me would be open-minded enough to try these! I am a die hard clipless guy, generally only using flats for my fat bike.


----------



## Salubrious (Dec 21, 2015)

baker said:


> Wild, never heard of 'em. I don't know if the weight weenie in me would be open-minded enough to try these! I am a die hard clipless guy, generally only using flats for my fat bike.


I hear you. The older I get though the more it hurts when I fall- its easier to break bones.


----------



## rmcrow2 (Sep 14, 2021)

Hello,
I'm looking around for resources planning on doing this CT in the summer of 2022 and I came across your thread.

I do a lot of bike packing and I use a hammock and tarp setup. Have you considered that? I find it very small and lightweight and I talked to several people to get to CT with one with no trouble. 



我宁愿在山上。


----------



## Salubrious (Dec 21, 2015)

Its all about your level of comfort. Personally I'm unable to sleep in a hammock.


----------



## rmcrow2 (Sep 14, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> Its all about your level of comfort. Personally I'm unable to sleep in a hammock.


I use one at home most of the time too. Injuries, many.

It is not for everyone for sure.

If it is for you though.
A full cold weather shelter, insulation and all can be less than 10l. That is tent, mat, pillow, sleeping bag, and camp chair replaced for me.

And having a tarp in a snakeskin let's you watch the stars, then cover up for rain in less than a minute.
And great sleep every night.

Bad points.
Expensive or time intensive making GOOD gear.
It is many skills to learn. And until you do it can suck in many ways small and large.

Including a new way of sleeping. A roll and a bed are similar. A gathered hammock is different from a bed and a bridge hammock is to heavy to be worth packing to me.
Tarps, under quilts, suspension, all take some time and effort to learn how to use properly.

My son can carry his tarp, hammock, and UQ himself on his bars.






























我宁愿在山上。


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Well I haven't been here much this winter - been fat biking  - but bikepacking time is coming. My CT trip is getting pushed until 2023 - some pro's to that, some con's... regardless I have another year to obsess over...everything. So far I'm liking all the gear I've selected. As an aside - doing Monumental Loop in a few weeks.

But back to CT - and back to a really basic question. On the CT, do people generally plan water stops? Or only in areas known to have fewer water sources? Seems quite a bit of the trail has plenty of water options... Yes I need to get the guidebook...

COBikeman


----------



## Salubrious (Dec 21, 2015)

CObikeman said:


> Well I haven't been here much this winter - been fat biking  - but bikepacking time is coming. My CT trip is getting pushed until 2023 - some pro's to that, some con's... regardless I have another year to obsess over...everything. So far I'm liking all the gear I've selected. As an aside - doing Monumental Loop in a few weeks.
> 
> But back to CT - and back to a really basic question. On the CT, do people generally plan water stops? Or only in areas known to have fewer water sources? Seems quite a bit of the trail has plenty of water options... Yes I need to get the guidebook...
> 
> COBikeman


Last year there was a lot of water in the mountains! Water was easy to find and no need to carry more than 2 water bottles. I probably could have carried even less. There is one sort of dry spot near Cochatopa Hills on the west side. Its part of a detour though. Guidebook is essential.


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

Yes, somewhat. There are a few dry sections. I carried the CT guidebook which lists water sources. You don't need to carry a lot of capacity, but when I would see a good-looking/clear water source I would top off rather than wait until I was dry. I went a week where days 1-2 were super hot and dry (90 degrees), days 3-6 I was drowning in rain, then days 7 and 8 were again super hot and dry. The hot and dry days I was sucking down water pretty quick and needing to stop a lot. 

I carried a 2.5 L bladder and 1 bottle. Often I didn't fill the bladder up all the way to save my back, and ran electrolyte tabs in the bottle. 

I did run into some issues around the Sargent's detour where the water was quite foul from cattle and it clogged up my filter so that it was super slow. I had backup Aquamira tablets and switched to those almost exclusively for the rest of the ride, mostly because I am impatient and hated wasting moving time struggling with a slow filter.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

I’m pretty sure the last couple of posters referencing the guide book meant the data book, which is very small and useful, and contains water sources. I doubt any CT riders are toting the guide book.


----------

